# Biliary Stricture Balloon Angioplasty



## Shirleybala (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,
These are the procedures done i got codes for cholangiogram and cath exchange but i didnt get code for balloon angioplasty (it was done without endoscope thro the indwelling cath)
47505
47525
74305
75984
These are the codes i used. But there is one S&I(74363) dont hav a procedure code .
       Procedure: TRANSHEPATIC CHOLANGIOGRAM AND BILIARY STRICTURE
       BALLOON ANGIOPLASTY AND BILIARY CATHETER EXCHANGE.


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 16, 2009)

when applicable it is appropriate to use the "scopy" codes for billiary interventions per specific instructions by CMS and CPT editorial boards.

47552-47556 (and the coresponding imaging codes)



re: Zhealthpublishing Dr Z' Interventional Radiology Coding Reference.


----------

